# Questions from a REALLY New Quilter



## swampgirl (Aug 29, 2006)

Just started on my first little "practice" quilt. Have done about 7 Sof the 12 5&1/2" blocks and was wondering if y'all might give me some help.
Here are some of my questions: (1) How do you hide your knots? (2) Do all quilting needles get bent or am I putting too much torque on it? (3) Should I use a big embroidery hoop to keep the quilt straight & taught while I quilt?
(4) How can you get several stitches on such small needles? (5) Just how tiny should your stitches be? (6) Should stitches be the same size on the back side as on the front of the quilt? (7) What can I do to make my stitches more consistent in size? (8) Do you really have to use cotton thread? My hand quilting thread has polyester in it. & Last, but not least, which one book would you recommed to a new quilter?
Thanks


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

Hi Swampgirl! Hope this helps answer your questions.
1) you "pop" your knot through your fabric so it gets stuck in the batting.
2) my quilting needles will sometimes get a slight bend to them but it's usually not much of one. I use a size 8 needle and get 12-15 stitches an inch. 
3) An embroidery hoop might work if you're doing like one block, but you really should get a regular quilting hoop. The sides are bigger and it's easier to set the tension. You don't want your quilt too taut when you quilt. I will put mine in the hoop tighten down the tension and then push up gently from underneath to make sure it has a little give to it.
4) I can't get many stitches on the smaller needles that's why I use a size 8.
5&6) If you're a newbie quilter, don't worry about the size of your stitches at first just worry about the consistency. Size will get smaller with practice. And yes, they should be the same on front and back unless you're doing an oriental style of quilting called Sashiko.
7) Practice, practice, practice will get your stitches consistent.
8) I always use cotton thread. My favorite is Americana. It has a glazed finshed and does not shread or knot up easily. And it's at Joann's and inexpensive. I've heard poly thread will "cut" into your quilt fabric.
As for book recommendations, I'm sorry I don't have one for you. I get my best help from my local quilt group. If there's a small sewing group or guild near you I suggest you check them out. One thing about quilters we love helping newbies.
Karen in NE Indiana


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

Lots of good advice from stirfamily. But I use a 9 between. Being consistant with your stitches is most important. Practice, practice, practice. Trying to do each better. 
I don't like Americana as I think it to heavy and knots easier. I use Coats and Clarks hand quilting. (green label)

Most of all have fun. You will get better.
Label your quilts and make a journal so you can keep track of what you have done. Enjoy.........


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Swampgirl, are you hand or machine quilting? For machine quilting, you generally start and end with 4 or 5 very tiny stitches closely spaced. You can quilt with any thread you like, cotton, polyester, monofilament...

My preference is generally a 40wt cotton. I use a 75/11 Schmetz quilting needle (sharp point), and I like my quilting stitches to be about 3mm in length. You can put the feed dogs up and set the machine to 3mm, run a straight stitch, and see if the size looks good to you, if so then shoot for making your stitches that size.

But the stitch sizes will vary with your thread choice. Thinner threads will look better with smaller stitch sizes.

Your needle should not get bent. You are probably letting the quilt drag. Support your quilt as much as possible. I put tables around my machine to hold the quilt up. I use the "Stuff and Fluff" method, bunching the quilt around the needle area, then holding the section I'm quilting under the needle flat and spread out with my hands. I wear gloves to get a better grip.


----------



## swampgirl (Aug 29, 2006)

Thank you all so much! I used the machine to sew the pieces together for the top, then used these bent safety pins to pin the three layers together & then I quilt it by hand. I'm going buy a size 8 needle & a quilting hoop tomorrow. And I'll keep practicing on those stitches. I just love this forum!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I use very small gold eye needles, but until you have quilted for a while, use the larger ones. You should be able to get two stitches on your needle before pulling through. As you get practiced, you can get three. I use cotton quilting thread. You don't want your thread to be stronger than your fabric, or the thread will tear through the fabric over time. I don't use Coats and Clark's anymore as they have downgraded their line. I use Mettler cotton quilting thread for quilting, and Mettler silk finish for sewing. It costs more, but when you consider all of the quilting you are going to do, it's not much more. You can't get Mettler at Joanne's, you'll have to go to a quilting store.


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

Your stitches will get better the more you practice. A man I dated while in college, mother was a quilter and tatter. She got so many stitches per inch. I still can't do it, but I keep trying. Just have fun with it and don't make it work. Your quilts will be beautiful and no one is going to be going over your stitches with a ruler.


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

I tell my DGD's that if they are'nt making toe catchers they will work. Practice, practice, practice. Have fun.......


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Sounds like you have had wonderful advice. One more for the newbie quilter. 

Congrats btw! 

Go to the library and check out some books. Georgia Bonesteel has great books for hand quilting. So does Nancy Zieman in her 10 20 30 min. to quilt book. Lots and lots of others. Read enjoy and dream up your next project! 

Oh, join a quilt guild in your area. They always love new quilters. You'll make great friends and learn many new quilting tricks and tips. 

QLady


----------



## swampgirl (Aug 29, 2006)

I bought a book from Hobby Loby with a 40% off coupon called First-Time Quiltmaking. It's been very helpful, especially for my next quilt, but it is more geared for machine quilting. I'm still having trouble hiding my knots. Getting pretty good at poping my starting knot thru the backing so it sticks in the middle layer, but can't figure how to hide my ending knot, so they just are clearly on the backing.


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

Hi Swampgirl! Glad to hear you're enjoying quilting. I have just finished one of 2 flannel baby quilts for my twin grand-daughters born 2 month ago. As for hiding your ending knot, try this website, no pics but a pretty good explanation http://www.handquilter.com/html/newtip.html Here's a site with pics http://www.sharonschamber.com/Hand Quilting.pdf
Hope this helps.
Karen in NE Indiana


----------

